# This one is a bit risky . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

. . . for me.

Some of you ladies know me by sight!!!! 8O 8O

http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha de Har - you need a smack with the spade!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: ............ :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm reporting this joke to the mods,you've gone too far with anti-female discrimination. :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Naughty, naughty Zebedee 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone knows women can't drive, all the ones I have known point the car not steer it, a bit like a video game

laddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------

